# Nearest Metro too



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Dubai Central Post Office, Karama to pick up Emirates ID


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The closest one is the Karama station, but I think there would be a fair bit of walking (maybe 10-15 mins) involved from the station. The other way could be to get down at Burjuman Mall (oh no Khalid Bin Waleed) station and take a taxi from there.


----------



## gemastar (May 17, 2012)

Khalid Bin Waleed, then get a taxi. 3 mins


----------

